# Roux 4A Chart



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 3, 2019)

I know this is not new, in fact it's just kian mansour algs for Roux EO, but... I found a better way to organize cases and help people finding the solutions easily.

The cases are in a table with top and bottom of the cube. Solutions lead to the arrow case if it isn't arrow.

I hope it helps, as it helped me :-D

http://filipeteixeira.com.br/roux/ 

Obs.: If you find something wrong please let me know


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

I've been finding this. Thanks!


----------

